# Burnt Hedge



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2013)

Nobody posting anything burnt so I went ahead and cranked up the torch last night. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Dec 11, 2013)

Very interesting ! Wood color goes well with that kit . I just ordered my first bolt action kit .


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2013)

Thank you. Try that buckeye out on it. Should look great also. 
Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rdabpenman (Dec 11, 2013)

Great looking blank, looks a bit like Tulip wood.
Well done.

Les


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> Great looking blank, looks a bit like Tulip wood.
> Well done.
> 
> Les


Thank you


----------



## Bean_counter (Dec 11, 2013)

Very nice tony! I burnt some for a cigar just haven't had time to post it.

Did you hit it with some blo before you put finish on? I did and man does it pop


----------



## Tclem (Dec 11, 2013)

No but I will on the next one. Went straight to the ca finish


Bean_counter said:


> Very nice tony! I burnt some for a cigar just haven't had time to post it.
> 
> Did you hit it with some blo before you put finish on? I did and man does it pop


----------



## BrentWin (Dec 12, 2013)

It looks real good

Brent


----------



## Tclem (Dec 12, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## Nate Bos (Dec 12, 2013)

I like it, nice effect!


----------



## Tclem (Dec 13, 2013)

Thank you


Nate Bos said:


> I like it, nice effect!


----------



## Eskimo (Dec 27, 2013)

Very nice. I've burnt some Purpleheart before. Turns out great


----------



## longbeard (Dec 28, 2013)

Looks good, nice finish.


Harry ( i've burnt my fingers before ) M


----------

